# r34 turbos what they worth ?



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

as the title says whats a pair of 34gtr bb turbos with standard elbows worth ?

also a standard s/hand 32 gtr fuel pump ?

and 440cc injectors ?

just i have some for sale thinking to put them on egay


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

I would say-250 for the turbos if no shaft play and good condition.pump would be about 30 and the injectors about 100 as the 200SX owners seem to buy them as an upgrade.


----------

